# PC Fernwartung über PC Anywhere über einen Router!



## TypischerStudent (24. November 2003)

Moin!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte über PC Anywhere den PC meines Vaters fernsteuern, bekomme jedoch leider keine Verbindung.

Zur Ausstattung:

Mein PC: Win XP Pro, Internet über WLan Router DrayTek Vigor 2500w (DSL)

Mein Vater: Win XP Pro, Internet über DSL Modem der Telekom

Mein Netzwerk läuft über TCP/IP. Meine Rechner (Hab noch ein Notebook) haben jeweils eine feste IP Andresse (192.168.1.100 - 101). Eine Verbindung zwischen meinem Notebook und dem PC funktioniert (geht ja schließlich auch über die Interne Netzwerk IP Adresse ). 

Also was muß ich machen?


----------



## zeromancer (24. November 2003)

Dein Daddy ist nicht imselben Netz, sondern Du baust die Verbindung per DSL auf?

- Router: IP Forwarding für den entsprechenden Port von PCA aktivieren (steht in der Hilfe oder im Manual von PCA)
- Firewall bei Deinen Daddy installier? Wenn ja, ebenfalls diesen Port grundsätzlich freigeben
- ISP kontakten, ob Port intern gesperrt (ja, manche machen sowas leider)


----------



## TypischerStudent (24. November 2003)

Moin!

Ich habe das Problem jetzt in den Griff bekommen. Ich habe für meinen PC die benötigten Ports für PC Anywhere freigeschaltet und bekomme jetzt eine Verbindung!

Das einzigste, was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde wäre folgendes:

Da mein Vater und ich beide DSL haben, bekommen wir ja bei jeder Einwahl eine neue IP vom ISP zugewiesen. Gibt es möglichkeiten eine feste IP zu bekommen? Ich hab da mal irgendwas von DynDNS gehört. Kann mir hiermit vielleicht noch jemand helfen? 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Sinac (25. November 2003)

DynDNS ist ein DDNS Anbieter, du meldest dich an, und lädst dir den Client runter. Wenn du den Client dann startest meldest du dich an und deine aktuelle IP wird mit der dynamischen Domain "verknüpft" also
deiname.dyn.ee somit bist du dann solange sich deine IP nicht ändert über diese domain zu erreichen. Müsstest dir halt  n Script bauen das bei der Einwahl ins Internet den Client startet. Unter Linux packste das einfach in die IPup, aber kp wie du das bei Windows machen könntest...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

